# Alright, we now have two cats. How does this happen?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jon decided that Tilly needed a friend today... so we brought home Ellie (Formally Ellen after Ellen Degeneres) She's a stunning chocolate brown kitty with white toes. Just like Tilly, we got her at the SPCA, and they think she is about three years old, but no one really knows for absolute sure. She was not an owner surrender, she was found in an abandoned house, dangerously thin. She's great. 

Our count is now up to three dogs and two cats.... and NO MORE for a long while. 

I find it funny that three days ago I begged Jon to let me have a kitty.. that particular kitty to be exact... and here we are three days later, and he up and says "Lets go back and get Tilly a friend." out of the blue.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, I really want to see pictures of your chocolate brown kitty! How are the two getting along? How is Ellie eating?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Man, I really want to see pictures of your chocolate brown kitty! How are the two getting along? How is Ellie eating?


I'll get pictures of her up ASAP. She and Tilly get along great. They were in the same condo at the SPCA, so it was a familur face. (This SPCA has the cats in open rooms, not cages, with towers, beds, etc. they were in the same room)

We literally just got her home a couple hours ago. We haven't tried to feed her yet, but got some canned fish, ground everything, and little chunks of chicken in the sink to give this another go. lol.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Watch out...that is the way it happens.... Next thing you know you will have 4 dogs, 3 cats, and a couple of kids running around  Life just kinda sneaks up on you before you know it once you start adding critters. We started with a guinea pig and ended up with a house full! Now son and his girlfriend are thinking about moving back in with us with the new granddog so the house will be expanding again. 

We all want pictures of these kitties together with the doggies real soon. It's great you got them from a rescue. There are too many cats in need of rescue now.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Good going! It's very thoughtful of you to rescue them! Can't wait to see some pictures!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, as requested, here's some pictures of Ellen (Ellie) our new chocolate brown kitty. SHe looks almost black in these pictures, we have awful lighting, but she is a beautiful chocolate brown. Her "shelter" name was Nestle Coco, but we changed it to Ellen because 1. I LOVE Ellen DeGeneres, and 2. She's a comedian kitty. We call her Ellie though. 









oHai!


















The Girls


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww what a cute pair of kitties!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Linsey, you're nuts! I know a VERY special Dane here in Colorado just waiting to make a trip out to Nevada :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome! I kinda want a friend for our little demon...maybe it will help her learn to be a cat LOL :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Awesome! I kinda want a friend for our little demon...maybe it will help her learn to be a cat LOL :biggrin:


Ah crap, see what you did now Linsey???


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

...hint...hint.... :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm..... :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the perfect cat for you at our clinic! She is deaf and a wobbler so she looks like she's ninja-sneaking up on you or prancing all the time and she is the most playful cat on the planet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah...prolly not the best match with how many dogs we have!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Linsey, you're nuts! I know a VERY special Dane here in Colorado just waiting to make a trip out to Nevada :biggrin:


Trust me, if Jon's dad ends up taking Champ to live with him.... which we're thinking will happen... I'll be trying to convince Jon to get another big dog. Right now though, we're maxed out until we buy. I don't think his mom wants THAT many animals in her rental house. Come to think of it.. she doesn't even know about the cats yet. 




danemama08 said:


> Awesome! I kinda want a friend for our little demon...maybe it will help her learn to be a cat LOL :biggrin:


I say go for it. I know we only had one cat for just three days, but we really like having two. Tilly is Jon's cat (she officially hates me because she has bad gums and I have to rinse her mouth twice a day... it's killed our relationship. lol) and Ellie is my cat, mostly because she has the better temperment between the two. haha.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You've started a whole thing here now. We were taking a walk with Rocky (we've been trying to do that every night since the weather got nice) and a kitty tried to follow us home! It was a beautiful solid grey with big green eyes and it loved to rub on me and even got close enough to let Rocky almost sniff it but then he got real excited and bounced and that was enough for the kitty. I tried to give it a treat but it refused some dried lamb. It may belong to someone and just be roaming but I'll check for it every night and maybe it will come home with me if Rocky doesn't bounce it too much. He knows the command 'No kitty' but he was SOOO excited to see it! I love kitties!


----------



## Dior (Jan 18, 2010)

Everyone who owns a cat should have two, IMHO! There is nothing as fun as watching two kitties wrestle, and nothing as sweet as seeing two kitties cuddle and sleep together. Enjoy them!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwww! Such a cute cat. Beautiful eyes!:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

How sweet! kitties definitely do best with some company, I have a 6 year old and an 11 year old and they still play together.
Not to highjack your thread, but I couldnt resist posting these, theyre so funny sometimes because Chloe(the older one) is very independent and Booger is super needy, once it a while you catch them being nice to each other.


















You can tell Boogie is that wild one with those crazed eyes..


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww what a cute kitty!
I got to see my daughters grey tabby probably mixed breed kitty that adopted her at her college where she lives now!(she lives in a dupex type home there) and I am really liking that kitty! Shes around 5 months old so should be an interesting this summer! 4 dogs a guinea pig and a kitty?????????????? UGH! But we shall see about this one! I at first said NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! But since seeing "Mandy" shes adorable! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so I can see how things like this happen! Have to think it was meant to be!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, so I got away with the cats....
I wonder what Jon would do if I just happened to come home with a great dane puppy one day. 


Oh, and random bit of information... my Boxer breeder that I will get all of my boxer puppies ever until she stops breeding... has a litter due at the end of the month. Jon already said no. We'll see...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Lol, so I got away with the cats....
> I wonder what Jon would do if I just happened to come home with a great dane puppy one day.
> 
> 
> Oh, and random bit of information... my Boxer breeder that I will get all of my boxer puppies ever until she stops breeding... has a litter due at the end of the month. Jon already said no. We'll see...


You'd better make sure there aren't any hobo's on the streets near you the way you keep bring home the strays  Then again....maybe we should all move out there by you. I know a whole furom of people with critters you could adopt. We could make it a commune and the heck with the high unemployment. Can I bring my son and his new rescue Boxer ?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> my Boxer breeder that I will get all of my boxer puppies ever until she stops breeding... has a litter due at the end of the month. Jon already said no. We'll see...


Jon said No because deep down he wants a Great Dane :biggrin:


I have a feeling we're going shopping for Kitah #2 tomorrow


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> You'd better make sure there aren't any hobo's on the streets near you the way you keep bring home the strays


Haha, that literally made me laugh out loud! Good thing I am a sucker for animals, and not so much for people. 
Seriously, at a pet store when they ask at checkout if i'd like to donate $5 to starving animals, I'm all there. At the grocery store when they ask the same thing about starving children in some third world country, I can easily say no. 




jdatwood said:


> Jon said No because deep down he wants a Great Dane :biggrin:


I should explore that theory!!!!!



jdatwood said:


> I have a feeling we're going shopping for Kitah #2 tomorrow


haha, I've started an epidemic!!


sidenote: Tilly HATES us since we have to rinse her mouth twice a day. She literally.. hates us. We have to continue for a month. Will she ever get over it??:frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Haha, that literally made me laugh out loud! Good thing I am a sucker for animals, and not so much for people.
> Seriously, at a pet store when they ask at checkout if i'd like to donate $5 to starving animals, I'm all there. At the grocery store when they ask the same thing about starving children in some third world country, I can easily say no.


Wow...we are too similar...LOL 



> I should explore that theory!!!!!


Yes. Yes you should. Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue services NV :wink:

Adopt a Great Dane in Colorado - Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue



> haha, I've started an epidemic!!


Glad you did actually!



> sidenote: Tilly HATES us since we have to rinse her mouth twice a day. She literally.. hates us. We have to continue for a month. Will she ever get over it??:frown:


Just pretend you don't like her in return. If you start ignoring her she will be forced to come and get some love from you. You have to let her come to you...cats are stubborn as hell and everything has to be their idea for it to go over well. Since you rinsing her mouth out is not HER idea, she hates you for it. But if you ignore her, it is HER idea to come get love and she will :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Just pretend you don't like her in return. If you start ignoring her she will be forced to come and get some love from you. You have to let her come to you...cats are stubborn as hell and everything has to be their idea for it to go over well. Since you rinsing her mouth out is not HER idea, she hates you for it. But if you ignore her, it is HER idea to come get love and she will :wink:


Sadly, this is true. I was gonna say, just apologize to her afterwards and let her know you still love her, but I can't tell you how many cats I've been fawning over and giving love to in our kennels after having to give them some horrible treatment and right as I'm scratching their ears and telling them how beautiful they are I get a big hiss in the face as they swat at me! hehe I love cats, they can be such b****es


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, today I stop trying to get her to like me. I did her mouth already this morning, and other than that I will just "coexist" with her, and let her decide when. Well, I have to do her mouth again tonight.. but oh well. 

I just feel bad because she's been mistreated by people before, and literally thrown out with the trash with her litter of kitties. I don't want her to think I'm one of those people. :frown: Trust is a big thing with my animals. I love that each of them know I would never hurt them. Well, apparently except Tilly. 


Ellie on the other hand, worships me. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The thing is that you can't force a cat to do anything it doesn't want to do already. If the cat doesn't like you or trust you because you have to mess with her mouth all the time, just let time heal all the wounds after your done treating her mouth.

You are not mistreating her. She might think that because of the mouth thing, but you're really not. You give her a warm and responsible home with lots of good food. I don't think she thinks that you are going to throw her out or anything. She can't trust you because of the mouth thing and thats it, but once that is all over and done with...I'm sure she will be coming to you looking for YOU to worship her LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snoop (Jan 8, 2010)

Shes beautiful!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just want HER to know I'm not mistreating her. Oh well, in time. We're prepared to stick it out as long as she needs. We have to tell ourselves that even if she never really comes around.... maybe this adoption was more for her than for us. At least she's out of the shelter, and has food. 

The most annoying thing is if she would just take to PMR, I wouldn't worry about this whole mouth washing thing, and just let the raw diet work its magic. But no. She's a cat, and therefore we have to do things the difficult way.ugh


----------

